# Schlacht um Mittelerde 1 startet nicht auf Windows 7!!!!!!!!! ICH VERZWEIFLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Casper-Games (24. Januar 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich habe meinem PC am Wochenende mal was gutes getan (dachte ich) und habe mir ein neues Mainboard, Prozessor, Grafikkarte, RAM usw. gekauft. Gleich dazu habe ich auch noch Windows 7 Ultimate installiert, hatte davor XP! 
Jetzt hatte ich mal wieder richtig Lust Schlacht um Mittelerde 1 zu spielen.
Ich habe es installiert, gestartet und es tat sich........nix. Nur dieses blöde Startbild.

Ich Bitte euch mir zu helfen, ich habe schon google rauf und runter gesucht und nichts gefunden!
Woran kann es liegen, und was muss ich tun um es zum laufen zu bringen?

Danke im voraus

Casper


----------



## Mothman (24. Januar 2011)

Naja, wenn du schon gegoggelt hast, hast du es sicher schon probiert . .aber ich frage sicherheitshalber nach: 
Hast du mal versucht das Programm im "Kompatibilitätsmodus" auszuführen?

rechte Maustaste auf die EXE-Datei von Mittelerde, dann Eigenschaften, den Reiter "Kompatibilität" auswählen und dort das entsprechende Häkchen setzen.


----------



## Casper-Games (25. Januar 2011)

Jop, habe ich schon gemacht!

Was gibt es sonst noch für Lösungen oder Möglichkeiten?


----------



## svd (25. Januar 2011)

Das Spiel auch schon auf den letzten Stand gepatcht?

Manch einer hatte unter Win7 auch Erfolg mit dem unoffiziellen Vista Patch für die Mittelerdespiele...


----------



## Casper-Games (25. Januar 2011)

Negativ, der Patch funktioniert auf nicht!

Habe jetzt schon Windows Virtual PC und Windows XP Mode installiert, und es funktioniert trotzdem nicht!!!

Sonst noch jemand ne Idee???

Danke


----------



## Peter23 (26. Januar 2011)

Du musst einen Ordner unter "Eigene Dateien" erstellen den das Spiel normalerweise unter xp anlegt um Einstellungen zu speichern.

Bei Vista und Windows 7 ist der Speicherort ein anderer. Google mal danach.


----------



## Casper-Games (26. Januar 2011)

Bei mir ist jetzt folgendes Problem aufgetreten:

Das Spiel wurde im XP-Modus installiert, habe es dann versucht zu starten, jedoch ging es nicht, weil er urplötzlich die original CD habe wollte, die aber schon im Laufwerk liegt. 

Egal was man macht, es gibt immer eine neue Überraschung!!!

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2011)

Alle Treiber aktuell? Mach auch mal Virenscanner aus, vlt. stört der die CD-Abfrage.


----------



## Casper-Games (26. Januar 2011)

Ok, habe ich ausprobiert, und es funktioniert trotzdem nicht!!!

Noch jemand eine Idee???


----------



## BlackBetty466 (27. Januar 2011)

Hi!

Ein Kumpel von mir hatte neulich das gleiche Problem.
Hast Du aus der alten Installation Deinen "Meine die Schlacht um Mittelerde-Dateien" Ordner gesichert? Wenn ja, kopiere diesen einfach nach C:\Users\"Benutzername"\AppData\Roaming. (für "Benutzername" natürlich Deinen Benutzernamen einfügen      ) Um den Ordner zu finden, müssen im Windows-Explorer die Versteckten Ordner angezeigt werden.


Falls Du den Ordner nicht gesichert hast, wird es etwas umständlicher. SuM verlangt ja nach der Installation beim ersten Start eine Registrierung. Hierfür sollte sich dieses hässliche blaue Fenster öffnen     . Dieses Fenster benötigt den Flash-Player, und zwar das Plugin für den Internet Explorer. Jetzt hat Windows 7 aber nicht von Haus aus den IE an Bord, deshalb funktioniert das Registrierungsfenster nicht und SuM versagt. Wenn du den IE installierst und das Flashplayer-Plugin updatest, sollte es eigentlich klappen.

Wenn Du den o.g. Ordner noch hast, wird die Registrierung übersprungen und der IE ist nicht notwendig.

Viel Erfolg!

Und wenn Du es zum Laufen gekriegt hast, dann installier am besten gleich den GameRanger, darüber sind Online-Partien auch jetzt noch möglich, nachdem EA die Server dicht gemacht hat


----------

